# TRIGGER - IUI 24 or 36 hours later



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

So my question is IUI 24 or 36 hours later after trigger shot. i had my exactly at 24 hours later and i have a horrible feeling this was too soon. my clinic said they have the best successes at this time but i cant help but feel this is too soon and they just said this to me as they were short staffed that day and had the IVF transfers in the afternoon. what do you think??


----------



## 719341 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi there, i came on to ask about the same thing I am on ny 2nd IUI. 1st time i had my trier shot 24 hours and this time they advised me that they have been listenin to other clinics and wanted to go for 36 hours now.

I am not sure, but i think 36 hours may be better, perhaps someone else may know?

L x


----------

